# Liney Machine



## Brass_Machine (Dec 20, 2007)

Has anyone built any of the engines from the plans Liney Machines offers for sale? I am curious as to the quality of the plans.

I am really liking these 2, and after Christmas will buy the plans.







and






Video:

[youtube=425,350]G3E2tv8UgfU[/youtube]


----------



## Brass_Machine (Dec 20, 2007)

Hmmm

the video appears to be not working. [ame=http://youtube.com/watch?v=G3E2tv8UgfU]HERE[/ame] is a direct link.


Eric

Forgot to mention... those are not IC but steam powered


----------



## gilessim (Dec 20, 2007)

Hi Eric, I had a go at the liney r4 like the one you posted, in fact he put a photo of mine (mr. Simmons from Italy) in his customers engines gallery, it was quite challenging but a good exercise ,as you only get the drawings!...recommended!

Giles


----------



## Canyonman (Dec 21, 2007)

Brass_machine,

 I also can do nothing but praise the Liney line of machines, people, support. You name it! They truly want you to achieve a great engine.

 I opened my RV-2 box, there was a notebook with the plans and suggestions, a real notebook! All the parts were there, packed very well. I had some items in what looks like vacuume seal bags.

 I almost threw out the slat of wood inside the box, mistaking it for packing. At the last moment I noticed that there were fine wires and small Brass tubing taped to it! Whew, almost pulled a bonehead.

Taped inside the front cover of the notebook are 3 bags of tiny hardware, along with an inventory sheet for the teeny tiny's. First page was an inventory of all the other parts.

You go page by page with document protectors, and I must say even those are the good ones, not the flimsy ones.

He has an "OOOps Policy" as long as it is not abused, he will send you a replacement chunk of whatever you managed to mess up. And If you just can't get a part right, {I'm perturbed here 'cause he and a young Lady were so nice when I called} And this was before I purchased! I was getting the "Try it You'll love it!" If you run into a question, call me. 

No afiliation, Just a Happy Customer!   Take Care, Ken


----------



## ChooChooMike (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm currently building their RV-1 engine. The plans are quite nice. Never mind that I've royally screwed up a number of the parts (bone-headed mistakes), and had to buy some brass replacement stock  but that's part of the learning process as somewhat still-a-newbie machinst !

I'll post a construction series when I finish the engine in the next month or so 

Mike


----------



## BobWarfield (Jan 14, 2008)

Say, those are some fine looking model engines!

BW


----------



## the engineer (Jan 16, 2008)

time to save again those are some neat engines


----------



## ChooChooMike (Jan 17, 2008)

the engineer  said:
			
		

> time to save again those are some neat engines


Actually the plans and kits for the engines are fairly inexpensive. 

E.g. the plans for the RV-1 :






are $20, the kit including the plans, bar stock & fasteners is $37.

http://lineymachine.googlepages.com/ordering

Of course there's probably plenty of material in our scrap boxes to make these .... :


----------



## JaguarB (Jun 30, 2008)

I have just finished the Halo engine. The plans were first class as were the kit and fixings. Also the backup was good. I have entered my engine in this years Ascot Exhibition and there is a video on You Tube [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aUzBoTcyMhs[/ame].


----------



## cfellows (Jun 30, 2008)

Very nice work. Sounds great, looks great!

Chuck


----------



## rake60 (Jun 30, 2008)

Beautifully done JaguarB!

Welcome to HMEM

Rick


----------



## Bogstandard (Jun 30, 2008)

Lovely build Jag,

Was yours built from an early set of plans, as it seems the conrod layout is different from the ones on the plans I have?

I think you are going to be used as a good reference target, as I will be doing a full build on this later in the year.

Does the engine accelerate and decelerate OK with just a prop on? I thought it would struggle without a flywheel.

John


----------



## CrewCab (Jun 30, 2008)

That's a very nice engine JB ......  8) ...... and very well crafted ......... thanks for posting.

and .......... welcome aboard 

CC


----------



## JaguarB (Jul 1, 2008)

Bogstandard  said:
			
		

> Lovely build Jag,
> 
> Was yours built from an early set of plans, as it seems the conrod layout is different from the ones on the plans I have?
> 
> ...


I does accelerate to much faster but the video is just a blur the pictured were made at just over 20 psi I put the prop on to be in keeping with the look of it. It will run slower with a fly wheel.

Paul


----------



## vascon2196 (Oct 6, 2009)

I have built the small rocking engine...see plans attached. It works really well and screams RPM's at like 10 PSI.

Chris


View attachment ROCKING STEAM ENGINE.PDF


View attachment ROCKING STEAM ENGINE.PDF


----------

